# farming out to a digitizer



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

When I get a machine it will be my first. Is there any opinion on learning the machine first while sending out the digitizing to be done by a 3rd party while I master the machine. Then move onto the digitizing. Also all of the is 'push-pull" compensation seems rather trial and error. 

Will an experienced digitizer be able to add that compensation into their work when given the material to be embroidered, making their work "ready to sew" or is that not the way it goes.

Also in many digitizing packages i see reference to "recipes" for types of garments to be embroidered. Are these a rough starting point or do they generally work?


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there. Good luck on getting your first machine! Yes if this is your first embroidery machine I would definitely recommend sending out the digitizing first whilst you learn your machine. Are you getting digitizing software at the same time to learn? The push/pull compensation will be trial and error for new digitisers...you will need patience and a lot of scrap material! Professional experienced digitisers know what settings to use inside their software and how to design a logo that can work on all material types and would of had years of practice! Ready to sew will depend on how good the digitiser is. As long as they know the dimensions and material type then they can produce the file for you. There is software that says that they can digitize embroidery files automatically....sometimes using those recipes! Whilst they can get a logo done it is no where near good enough quality to be embroidered to sell on in my opinion. The best digitisers will manually digitize a logo with far better quality.
If you need any help just let me know!
Rich


----------



## SilverStar (Oct 12, 2012)

Richt74 is absolutely correct! Learn the machine and how a GOOD design flows....that's 1/2 the learning to good digitizing. My employees we're told they had to sew for 1 year before I'd teach them digitizing.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

An experienced digitizer will have no problem with pull/push compensation.

Not all third party digitizer are good...

Some have good price, but program are not good
Some have good price, program is really good but poor communication 
Some have good price, sometime program is good, other time it is bad...
And so on...

When I need quality I choose qualitypunch
When I need a price I choose cheapdigitizing.

If other have recommandation of good digitizer, please share.

Embroidery is not my main business, hence I found cheaper to outsource.

Cheers


----------



## abdul razzak (Feb 10, 2014)

i send all my digitizing work out to cheapdigitizing. it works out cheap & saves a lot of time for me to concentrate on other business issues.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

jgabby said:


> An experienced digitizer will have no problem with pull/push compensation.
> 
> Not all third party digitizer are good...
> 
> ...


Hi Wilfried,

Saw your website and found it familiar. You used us last year for a few jobs. Not sure if you remember.

If you do it would be nice to have a feedback on why you didn't continue using us.

Rgds,
Katie


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Richt74 & silverstar are absolutely right..... you will learn your digitizing by watching good designs stitch out.

Run your embroidery business until you have time on your hands.

Goodluck...


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

....and after you learn how to digitize, you will still outsource because you will not have time for it.
I have learned enough to do a good digitizing file and then I have realized that I make more money with running a machine than when I digitize.

The only thing I still do not trust when sent out is a 3D designs. I like to do those myself.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

skits said:


> Hi Wilfried,
> 
> Saw your website and found it familiar. You used us last year for a few jobs. Not sure if you remember.
> 
> ...


That is true.

Program were really good, just needed an extranet, easier for me.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

If you have an embroidery related website with contact info you will likely be bombarded with overseas digitizers looking for your business. They usually offer a free left chest sized logo to try them out. 
I have a complicated logo that is difficult to digitize. I give most of them a try and send this logo each and every time. I found a very good digitizer this way. If you still want to do it yourself later, that's fine. At least this will ensure quality jobs until then.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Panama is right. Occassionally to find out what sort of quality is being provided out there, we send out a particular design. Its shocking what sort of stuff comes back lol but if you're lucky you can also pick some good ones....keep a standard template for that order. Then see who understands and who doesn't. Most times overseas digitizers will NOT. Thats from my experience when I provide a more detailed order.


----------



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

Panama Red what digitizer did you settle on?


----------



## triggersports (Apr 14, 2014)

We use "the digitizing company". It's hard to know when you outsource this kind of thing whether it's just one guy working out of his bedroom (so to speak).


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

triggersports said:


> We use "the digitizing company". It's hard to know when you outsource this kind of thing whether it's just one guy working out of his bedroom (so to speak).


Thats so true.... but does it matter if you're dealing with a one man show or a company employing 50 digitizers?

where do you think will you get a more faster update on your order?

do you think you will get better quality from a company than the guy digitizing from his bedroom?

Its actually got me thinking that you might be better off dealing with the guy than the company or I might be wrong....


----------



## asset4you (May 20, 2015)

We usually do simple design digitizing in-house since it doesn't take a lot of trial..but helps us learn the digitizing as we go. More complex designs, we send to The Wicked Stitch (The Wicked Stitch of the East). The amount of time it takes to digitize a complex design makes it more cost-effective to outsource those types of designs in my opinion.


----------



## StitchShoppe (Jun 1, 2006)

Like anything else, You get what you pay for. I stay away from people that want cheap. I don't understand why they want cheap associated with their brand, and certainly don't want it associated with mine


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

Why does the world import goods from China?


----------

